# HOP ON THE SHANE CARWIN BANDWAGON Thread



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

All this talk about Brock being so bad ass and being the newcoming of the UFC heavyweight division,, and I just wanted to point out there is this guy named Shane Carwin that not many people know about.

He is getting better with every fight and IMHO throws the hardest punch in the entire division because he has more snap to his punches than Lesnar does. Unlike Lesnar, he doesn;t look like he can even cut weight, yet he does cut to fight at heavyweight.

He has really solid wrestling credentials and hasnt had a fight go past 2 minutes in 4 fights. I say step up the competition and feed this guy Lesnar..."Battle of the Giants" 

Anyone know what he walks around at?


----------



## Slamnbam88 (Oct 23, 2006)

Ya after tucking and rolling away from vera...I think carwin is my next ride


----------



## sworddemon (Feb 4, 2007)

Too many things are untested for me to jump on his bandwagon yet. I've seen most of his fights, and I don't think he's taken a legitimate punch. He's probably never been on his back yet, either. I think, like Lesnar, he's been beating the shit out of guys based exclusively on his size. I'd love to see Carwin vs. Lesnar, though.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah, I think most people like him because he is a lot like Brock but isn't from the WWE. So a lot of people automatically like him better. Plus he does dominate with like a 67 second average win time BUT all those guys were like Min Soo Kim level and when Brock fought Min it looked just like Carwin vs the cans.

Of course he could be great and I would really like to see them fight. But he needs to fight bigger names. Not just to prove something but flat out he is far beyond his previous opponents.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

Ten wins no losses all first round stoppages. The guy is a beast but he has fought no one. I say give him a title shot though, why not? Obviously you dont have to do anything in the UFC to get a shot so throw him in there, if nothing else it would be exciting to see those two monsters punching each other in the face.


----------



## Zafersan (Nov 18, 2008)

Carwin i like. Saw him first at UFC 84 after the main event and was like "WOW, he just wtfkoed the guy". I like him because he's a true heavyweight and id love to see Lesnar and Carwin fight.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm picking Nog to win over Mir. So after that fight Carwin should fight Mir. Maybe even do it at the same event as the unification fight.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I like what I see so far, but right now, he's Houston Alexander except without the Jardine win. Too much of a mystery. He needs to be tested. Hell, give him someone like Heath Herring.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

Slamnbam88 said:


> Ya after tucking and rolling away from vera...



agree with the vera dissing. he hurt my feelings deeply. sometimes you have to be allowed to just jump ship. 

as for carwin.... i think hes awsome but we havent really seen him fight the top notch yet. You should however jump on the velasquez wagon...ufc champ in 3-4 fights ( that could be long though as plp are dodging him according to the UFC


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

Damone said:


> I like what I see so far, but right now, he's Houston Alexander except without the Jardine win. Too much of a mystery. He needs to be tested. Hell, give him someone like Heath Herring.



Heath would be good to. I just think a great way to build him up would be if he beat Mir, the guy that beat Brock. That would hype up the hopeful fight of Carwin/Lesnar.

If Carwin is actually good then I could see him beating Mir. He knows not to make the mistake Brock did and it seems like a lot of people are chooseing Brock in a Lesnar/Mir 2.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I like Carwin, half Carwins wins are via submission so he must have some ground game, at least more than Brock did when he fought Mir, I want to see Lesnar/Carwin regardless of what happens in the unification bout, I mean I'd like to see two guys who are used to being able to manhandle there opponents tested when neither is gonna have the size and strength advantage they are used to.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Is this really the Shane Carwin bandwagon ? Or is it the "Support any random Heavyweight just incase they beat Brock and I can tell everyone I knew Brock was a fraud" bandwagon ?


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

dario03 said:


> I'm picking Nog to win over Mir. So after that fight Carwin should fight Mir. Maybe even do it at the same event as the unification fight.


Good idea.


Damone said:


> I like what I see so far, but right now, he's Houston Alexander except without the Jardine win. Too much of a mystery. He needs to be tested. Hell, give him someone like Heath Herring.


Also a good idea.


Hellboy said:


> Is this really the Shane Carwin bandwagon ? Or is it the "Support any random Heavyweight just incase they beat Brock and I can tell everyone I knew Brock was a fraud" bandwagon ?


Wow, three accurate posts. I'd like to see Carwin fight Lesnar as well, but it's going to be June at the absolute earliest and realistically shouldn't be until Sep/Oct when Carwin has fought a couple of rankable HW's.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

norway1 said:


> agree with the vera dissing. he hurt my feelings deeply. sometimes you have to be allowed to just jump ship.
> 
> as for carwin.... i think hes awsome but we havent really seen him fight the top notch yet. You should however jump on the velasquez wagon...ufc champ in 3-4 fights ( that could be long though as plp are dodging him according to the UFC


I'd rep you if I could.

People are talking about how Cain isn't proven but him destroying Jake O'brien IMO was proof of how legit he is.

Cain is the future of the HW division IMO just like you said no one wants to fight him I can't really blame them because an All American wrestler who won No-gi worlds in BJJ is unheard of.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

another cool carwin fact is people rave about brocks xxxl gloves, but carwin has xxxxxl gloves


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

I believe Brocks are 4xl but Carwins are still bigger.


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

Shane and Brock are the same height, both cut down to 265 to fight, both are ncaa national wrestling champs, and both have huge hands (Carwin's are one size bigger) I think Carwin is actually more well rounded, he actually changes positions from side control to mount and shows to be getting better. I wish he would go to a place like Xtreme Couture to bring his game ot the next level. I think him and Brock is a blockbuster fight, "Battle of the Giants".


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

I was wondering when Carwin would get a bandwagon. I'll drive. 

But TBH I'm not sure if he can beat Lesnar in a few years, because Lesnar is improving more rapidly as he is only an MMA fighter. Carwin to become a true force has quit his job and be only an MMA fighter. 

However, yeah Carwin is definitely future champ material and can beat anyone in the division except Gonzaga and maybe Nog.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Im good i will stay on other wagons thank you


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

I think he is still pretty unknown to the casual fans. So I would book him against some top level talent and then set up a fight with Lesnar that could be a huge money maker if played right.


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm hopping on his bandwagon the minute Carwin quits his day job and commits to training full time. 

Right now, why would he? He has the same ability to maul people like Brock Lesnar....but Brock trains full time and that means a helluva lot more to me then Carwin having one more X on his glove. 

I love Carwin as a fan, but the longer he is working during the day and training when he can, the better Brock will be when they finally meet. Right now, Brock would kill him because he practices more plain and simple.


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

Been on since UFC 84.


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

kgilstrap said:


> All this talk about Brock being so bad ass and being the newcoming of the UFC heavyweight division,, and I just wanted to point out there is this guy named Shane Carwin that not many people know about.
> 
> He is getting better with every fight and IMHO throws the hardest punch in the entire division because he has more snap to his punches than Lesnar does. Unlike Lesnar, he doesn;t look like he can even cut weight, yet he does cut to fight at heavyweight.
> 
> ...



Posted back in Nov of 2008 :thumb02: , who wants to hop on the bandwagon now?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

GKY said:


> However, yeah Carwin is definitely future champ material and can beat anyone in the division except Gonzaga and maybe Nog.


Gonzaga? A mistake surely? :confused02:


----------



## dafunguru (Dec 3, 2008)

Is the bandwagon still open? I would like to hop on.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Gonzaga? A mistake surely? :confused02:


This thread was made before the Carwin vs Gonzaga fight.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Evil Ira said:


> This thread was made before the Carwin vs Gonzaga fight.


Doh.:confused02:


----------



## KryptoNITE^^ (Jul 27, 2009)

Zafersan said:


> Carwin i like. Saw him first at UFC 84 after the main event and was like "WOW, he just wtfkoed the guy". I like him because he's a true heavyweight and *id love to see Lesnar and Carwin fight.*


A year later you get your wish.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Anyone remember this fight?








See that little guy on the right? He is an inch taller and 3lbs lighter than Carwin. Lesnar and Carwin are clearly not the same size.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Toxic said:


> See that little guy on the right? He is an inch taller and 3lbs lighter than Carwin. Lesnar and Carwin are clearly not the same size.


Nope, Carwin is way more ripped than Herring, duh. He's practically the same size as Lesnar...


----------



## KryptoNITE^^ (Jul 27, 2009)

Shane Carwin is 6'1" guys. Come on.

Brock is WAAAAAAAAAAYYYY taller. 6'4" and way more stockier than Shane.


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

Shane Carwin is built more like a bulldog than Brock, meaning he is more dense and ripped. I think Brock is taller and his frame is bigger, but he clearly holds a lot more fat too. Just something to think about.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Im on it baby........:thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> Nope, Carwin is way more ripped than Herring, duh. He's practically the same size as Lesnar...


I'm pretty sure I sense sarcasm but I just don't know anymore:doh01:, Ive painstakingly tried to explain to people that Carwin is just a regularly big HW and not a Lesnaresque XXL beast but people keep ignoring the facts and two posts later I read how "Lesnar is tottally screwed now that he has to fight somebody his own size" :angry04:


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

Been on the bandwagon since his ufc debut


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm on, I hope he defeats Brock.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Carwin also doesn't have legs two inches thick like Lesnar. Man that guy has the legs of a stork.

I hope this ends in a brutal first round knock out of Lesnar, for perspective and to humble Lesnar a bit.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Lesnar's legs aren't that small they are probably bigger than Cro Cops its just his massive upper body look disproportionate on them.


----------



## jennathebenda (Jul 24, 2009)

Jumps on the wagon.


----------



## 16volts (Jun 27, 2009)

i will gladly jump on this:thumb02:


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Lesnar's legs aren't that small they are probably bigger than Cro Cops its just his massive upper body look disproportionate on them.












Nah man... his legs (especially knee down to feet) are seriously tiny. 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










That other guy's legs look thicker and he's definitely not Lesnar sized.


----------



## 16volts (Jun 27, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Nah man... his legs (especially knee down to feet) are seriously tiny.
> 
> 
> __
> ...


okay am i the only thinking that if he gets kicked real hard in his legs he'll go off balance and tip over?:confused02:


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

16volts said:


> okay am i the only thinking that if he gets kicked real hard in his legs he'll go off balance and tip over?:confused02:




I'm basically just saying brock has a physical weakpoint, his legs, and that's possible why the leglock Mir did was so effective. An armbar on brock might be a little more difficult, as his arms seem a decent amount bigger than his legs. hahaha


But seriously a hard muay thai kick and his shin bone might snap in two.


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Nah man... his legs (especially knee down to feet) are seriously tiny.


Oh God...


Lesnar is the turkey of mma.


----------



## Zafersan (Nov 18, 2008)

He beat my favorite heavy, GG. I've actually been watching him since his UFC debut and Carwin does impress. He is a top 10 but he won't beat Lesnar. He's just a weaker Lesnar.


----------



## Jamal (Aug 20, 2009)

I was on the bandwagon months ago


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

Zafersan said:


> He beat my favorite heavy, GG. I've actually been watching him since his UFC debut and Carwin does impress. He is a top 10 but he won't beat Lesnar. He's just a weaker Lesnar.


Seriously, the leg thing raises a good point though.

If you have the legs of a twelve-year old boy, how strong can we actually say you are? Dominating from the waist up, perhaps, but that's not really strength. Pushing, punching, lifting, striking, all come from the legs and the hips.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Plenty of HW's have the same size or smaller legs they just don't look so disproportionate, I don't think they look any smaller than Mir's. His "turkey" legs are probably responsible for alot of his speed since Ive never seen a sprinter with Cro Cop legs.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Zafersan said:


> He beat my favorite heavy, GG. I've actually been watching him since his UFC debut and Carwin does impress. He is a top 10 but he won't beat Lesnar. He's just a weaker Lesnar.


 
What makes him weaker than LesNAR...???:confused02:

Just out of curiosity....I am concerned with his ability to take a punch as he didnt know WTF was happening for a sec when GG broke his nose, but if thats what it took to awaken the giant then fine....

CC420


----------



## KryptoNITE^^ (Jul 27, 2009)

Zafersan said:


> He beat my favorite heavy, GG. I've actually been watching him since his UFC debut and Carwin does impress. He is a top 10 but he won't beat Lesnar. He's just a weaker Lesnar.


Is that Brock in your Av?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Just out of curiosity....I am concerned with his ability to take a punch as he didnt know WTF was happening for a sec when GG broke his nose, but if thats what it took to awaken the giant then fine....CC420


Exactly.


----------



## Tomislav III (Aug 22, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Plenty of HW's have the same size or smaller legs they just don't look so disproportionate, I don't think they look any smaller than Mir's. His "turkey" legs are probably responsible for alot of his speed since Ive never seen a sprinter with Cro Cop legs.


Kind of talking out of both sides of your mouth there, aren't you?

Either he has small legs and he's fast because of them - which doesn't really make sense, actually - or he doesn't have small legs at all... Which is it?

As for the size of Lesnar's legs, look at the picture of Mir v. Lesnar I again. 

Tell me who has the larger calf muscles. Brock Lesnar's left leg flexing, or Mir's right leg almost extended?


He's got little kid legs, man. Sure, you can take into account size distortion, but even then... I think it's possible that GSP has larger legs.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> What makes him weaker than LesNAR...???:confused02:
> 
> Just out of curiosity....I am concerned with his ability to take a punch as he didnt know WTF was happening for a sec when GG broke his nose, but if thats what it took to awaken the giant then fine....
> 
> CC420


I also think he may have a small gas tank, only 1 fight past 2 min, and he was way out of breath after the GG fight.


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

locnott said:


> I also think he may have a small gas tank, only 1 fight past 2 min, *and he was way out of breath after the GG fight.*


The dude was breathing out of his mouth because his nose had just been crushed, LOL!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

kgilstrap said:


> The dude was breathing out of his mouth because his nose had just been crushed, LOL!


 
Just roll with it dude.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Tomislav III said:


> Kind of talking out of both sides of your mouth there, aren't you?
> 
> Either he has small legs and he's fast because of them - which doesn't really make sense, actually - or he doesn't have small legs at all... Which is it?
> 
> ...


Not at all, are Lesnar's legs small compared to the rest of the HW division? NO are they smaller than most guys with his size and muscle mass absolutly. You need to go look at that picture and realize that you are looking at the legs at completly diffrent angles and then go look in a mirror at the side and front view of your own legs and notice the size difference.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I feel like it's more about center of gravity, core strength, and fast-twitch muscle. I don't know why, I'm just getting that vibe when I picture some of these guys fighting (like that gigantor Olympic shot-putter).


----------



## AshyLarry (Aug 6, 2009)

It seems that most people are hopping on the Shane Carwin bandwagon because they don't like Lesnar. That's all fine and good...no different than me hopping on the "whoever is playing the NY Jets because I hate them" bandwagon. However, I honestly don't think he has what it takes to beat Brock.

I just wonder: If Brock wins, what bandwagon will be next? First Mir was going to kill Lesnar...as soon as Lesnar won that fight, then it was "well, Carwin will take him." My guess is that, once Dos Santos beats Crocop, he'll be the next "this guy is gonna beat Lesnar" bandwagon for the Brock haters to jump on.

You can talk about Carwin's punching power all you want and nobody can deny that. Fact of the matter is that these guys are all professionals and any one of them connect flush, the other guy is in trouble. 

From what I've seen, Carwin is too slow and methodical. His "strategy" of stopping punches with his face and then connecting out of nowhere is not going to work against Brock. Seriously - his fights look like one of the old Rocky movies: get the hell beat out of him for the first part and make the big comeback with some shot out of nowhere. Even the Gonzaga fight - he was pinned up against the cage and getting fed before he landed that punch. If Brock pins him up against the cage, this is over quick.

The only other thing that I don't like about Carwin is that he doesn't seem to have the same level of dedication that Lesnar does. Lesnar has evolved with each fight and he has dedicated himself to this 24/7 - he trains every day. Carwin still wants to be an engineer and does this part-time. You don't become the best at something by doing it part-time. Look at Fedor and his training regimen; the guy runs twice a day, trains every day etc.

With that being said, I think it will be interesting to watch these two go at it.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

AshyLarry said:


> It seems that most people are hopping on the Shane Carwin bandwagon because they don't like Lesnar. That's all fine and good...no different than me hopping on the "whoever is playing the NY Jets because I hate them" bandwagon. However, I honestly don't think he has what it takes to beat Brock.
> 
> I just wonder: If Brock wins, what bandwagon will be next? First Mir was going to kill Lesnar...as soon as Lesnar won that fight, then it was "well, Carwin will take him." My guess is that, once Dos Santos beats Crocop, he'll be the next "this guy is gonna beat Lesnar" bandwagon for the Brock haters to jump on.
> 
> ...


 
Im sure he will go into his fight with Brock following the same game plan he had for GG.......:confused05:

I hear ya on the bandwagon thing but at the same time.....when you made yourself look like an asshole (to some people and not to others)....ther may be a following that wants to see your demise.......

I want Carwin to shut LesNAR up.......can he do it...dunno, def not gonna bet that fight, but I will enjoy the hell out of watching it.....

CC420


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm aboard. Beating Gonzaga was no easy effort. Say what you want, but Gonzaga is a VERY legit heavy. Beating him has been no picnic for anyone.


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

kgilstrap said:


> All this talk about Brock being so bad ass and being the newcoming of the UFC heavyweight division,, and I just wanted to point out there is this guy named Shane Carwin that not many people know about.
> 
> He is getting better with every fight and IMHO throws the hardest punch in the entire division because he has more snap to his punches than Lesnar does. Unlike Lesnar, he doesn;t look like he can even cut weight, yet he does cut to fight at heavyweight.
> 
> ...



I can't believe this was posted all the way back in Nov of 2008! ALL ABOARD!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm not on the bandwagon but I hope he wins because he is too slow to take JDS down and would get beaten like a pinata.


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

Carwin is a great fighter and I believe that he can use his counter wrestling and insane power to beat Lesnar.


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

I'd have to go with Carwin!

Imagine the headlines the day after his win: 

Engineer knocks out former pro wrestling star!:thumb02:


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Premium. member.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Carwin....


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

the vanilla gorilla by kimura or RNC


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Already on board 

1st round KO. Sorry Brock ...


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

osmium said:


> I'm not on the bandwagon but I hope he wins because he is too slow to take JDS down and would get beaten like a pinata.


That’s a good point, I think JDS would give Carwin a tough time.
Carwin struggled with Gonzaga and appeared to get rocked but all he needs to do is land one power shot and the game changes.

I hope Carwin can come up with a good game plan, keep the fight standing and use some good straight punches to put Brock on his ass. I’m not a big fan of Brock being the ambassador of the UFC HW division.

I think the fight will go to whoever keeps it in their domain for any length of time.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm on.
I think, once he connects, Brock will be in big trouble.


----------



## BobbyD (Apr 27, 2008)

ticket please:thumb02:


----------

